# India's internet growth highest in the world!



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 16, 2007)

Internet Growth



> Google’s CEO Eric Schmidt and Yahoo! co-founder Jerry Yang seemed to have got it spot on when they predicted that India will emerge among the top Internet markets in the world in the next 10 years.
> 
> A study by US-based comScore Networks, a global Internet information provider, says India’s Internet population growth of 33 per cent has been the highest globally. In absolute numbers, it has moved from 15 million to 21 million — a figure much lower than the 37 million users estimated by the Internet and Mobile Association of India (IAMAI) in September. *That is because the comScore study discounts access from public computers such as Internet cafes.*
> 
> In terms of engagement (average hours per visitor), however, India doesn’t figure in the top 10. Canada leads, followed by Israel, South Korea, the US and the UK.



*www.businessworld.in/issue/images/images/news/order.gif


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 16, 2007)

That's something obvious. This had to happen after the introduction of true broadband in India. If more freedom, i.e. more speed, less price, least restrictions, are given, there would be mroe than 33% growth!


----------



## lalam (Mar 16, 2007)

^^ Yep agree with cyclone India is a developing country afterall and its only meant to be.......


----------



## kirangp (Mar 16, 2007)

good to know that


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 16, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> good to know that


kya fyada iska.We arent getting high speed.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 16, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> kya fyada iska.We arent getting high speed.



The more the number of users the more will be the speed given...Just now BSNL has opened up 2 mbps even though they havent allowed unlimited...Atleast they have upped it,now Airtel is following..Just think of the situation like if there was only one company then we wont even see 256 Kbps.. It will take atleast a year or two for companies to give true unlimited broadband...We cant do anything till that time but wait


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 16, 2007)

Very funny. Out off all the countries india is the only country that has the lowest speed that is 256 Kbps. Even 512 is not common either. Also the cost on the broadband is very costly than other countries.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

we hav the highest % growth... not the highest growth in numbers...


----------



## kirangp (Mar 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> we hav the highest % growth... not the highest growth in numbers...



That will take time man...In Bangalore I enquired for a BSNL connection for my friend & the person told me that "You come after 9-12 months only ... sorry...already there are 1 lakh pending connections for BSNL in Bangalore Vijayanagar exchange"...Now I dont doubt that for the numbers to grow the connections will have to be made & by the looks of that even the connections here are very tough to get


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 16, 2007)

yarr here govt. is not that active
look at US there govt is fully supporting


----------



## kirangp (Mar 16, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> yarr here govt. is not that active
> look at US there govt is fully supporting



Dude Govt only announced high speed 2 Mbps internet & that is the reason we are having it...Otherwise would you ever have expected BSNL to launch 2 mbps???And even Airtel was taken unawares..That is the reason still they dont have official announcement of their new plans...Govt cant just put 10 mbps line on us I guess...they need to have that much bandwidth...well u can say Indian Govt=Partial Interest..hehe


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 16, 2007)

India starts from a small base, hence the growth rates sound phenomenal...but the absolute numbers are quite low, and further compare it to the overall population...it is even small...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 16, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> Dude Govt only announced high speed 2 Mbps internet & that is the reason we are having it...Otherwise would you ever have expected BSNL to launch 2 mbps???And even Airtel was taken unawares..That is the reason still they dont have official announcement of their new plans...Govt cant just put 10 mbps line on us I guess...they need to have that much bandwidth...well u can say Indian Govt=Partial Interest..hehe


 
hey let private companies what bandwidth they wanna provide

Reliance will give u home plan 10MBPS/max. 1000Rs.

but its our govt...


----------



## kirangp (Mar 16, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> hey let private companies what bandwidth they wanna provide
> 
> Reliance will give u home plan 10MBPS/max. 1000Rs.
> 
> but its our govt...




As far as I know,private compaaniees have full liberty to provide as much bandwidth they want to give..Govt is not stopping them
  Reliance has not entered due to their personal reasons I guess & I have lost confidence in them after seeing their mobile debacle.I know that they own a very large optical fiber network but I doubt they will do any good to the broadband sector
                      And by the time we get 10 mbps for 1000 Rs it will be 5-6 more years but not before that..


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 16, 2007)

i guess some credit goes to bsnl for this...ya i feel there broadband service is too good...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 16, 2007)

BSNL is planning for 8mbps is this true?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 17, 2007)

Gud news,but when we are increasing our bandwidth speed.Use on dial-up is of limited use for the country.
__________


			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> BSNL is planning for 8mbps is this true?


I havt heard abt BSNL,but yes smthing abt wi-max


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

Good News But ,Broadband is not yet available in my village!!


----------



## abhi1301 (Mar 17, 2007)

dudes the lowest speed available in US is 11 mbps .. so w potentially have no reason to b happy , with every 6th person in the world being an indian we have highest growth rate that is all


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 17, 2007)

The news item also says 



> In terms of engagement (average hours per visitor), however, India doesn’t figure in the top 10. Canada leads, followed by Israel, South Korea, the US and the UK.



So we aren't spending enough time on the internet...this is probably due to the high cost. For such low broadband <2mbps we have to pay a high price. The poor guys still using dial-up are much worse off.


----------



## planetcall (Mar 17, 2007)

abhi1301 said:
			
		

> dudes the lowest speed available in US is 11 mbps .. so w potentially have no reason to b happy , with every 6th person in the world being an indian we have highest growth rate that is all



completely baseless exaggeration. My friends in US are enjoying 7.2 mbps unlimited. 11mbps can be an idle bandwidth but certainly not the lowest limit. There are many people still at 2 mbps in US.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 17, 2007)

@planetcall...
                      I really like ur avtaar man...it just keeps on walking & walking..hehe


----------



## planetcall (Mar 17, 2007)

चरैवेति चरैवेति


----------



## hdsk.23 (Mar 18, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> kya fyada iska.We arent getting high speed.



man remember that days when all were using the 56.6Kbps Dial up connection and now up to 2Mbps is available in India that is within 2years. Is int India Growing..........
Cost is also reducing but little slower!!
__________
my views regarding the high speed internet bandwidth  is that 256Kbps is more, or 512Kbps is better of surfing i think better nahi perfect, however if someone asks bandwidth in Mb's then (in INDIA) it is mostly means he/she wants downloading.....which leads to more piracy.
High Bandwidth to download more and more softwares!!!!!
am i right......... if someone want to *surf net to vo 512Kbps pe pyar se kar sakta hai!!!!!*
But we Indians want piracy piracy piracy so provide us more more more speed that as much as they can.........

i edit my post...
*Please note i have said mostly people not all...

like the use of Pirated O/S is more than the purchased one(in INDIA - "U CAN"T SAY IT IS FALSE")
same downloading pirated softwares is more than trial one's......*


----------



## kirangp (Mar 18, 2007)

not only India everywhere it is the same case....btw nowadays many files videos (HD Videos),game demos are nearing 1 Gb mark & take video streaming also which is a bandwidth hogger...so even if you want to be pure legal in downloading then also you require more downloading bandwidth...ofcourse if anybody's main intention is just checking email & simple browsing then you can get your work done with 256 kbps...why need 512 for that??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 18, 2007)

hdsk.23 said:
			
		

> * my views regarding the high speed internet bandwidth  is that 256Kbps is more, or 512Kbps is better of surfing i think better nahi perfect, however if someone asks bandwidth in Mb's then (in INDIA) it is mostly means he/she wants downloading.....which leads to more piracy.
> High Bandwidth to download more and more softwares!!!!!
> am i right......... if someone want to **surf net to vo 512Kbps pe pyar se kar sakta hai!!!!!
> But we Indians want piracy piracy piracy so provide us more more more speed that as much as they can.........*



Hogwash. Not all indians download warez stuff. They are people who wants to download Linux, game demos, free and shareware software and so on so that they can stop waiting for their magazine to provide. People wants to give a excuse that india want to get speed to download warez. Tell me even with 256 KBps people can download warez if they want also the higher speed. It depends on people. You can not judge indian by what they download it none of your and their business.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 18, 2007)

Wannabe_a_techie said:
			
		

> Internet Growth
> 
> 
> 
> *www.businessworld.in/issue/images/images/news/order.gif



well  if you have Studied math in Xi or XII then you see the pattern is not as interesting :

2 , 4 , 8 ,16 , 32 , 64 , 128 , 256 , 512, 1024 , 2048 , 4096 , 8192 ....

this is a Geometrical Progression with every number being doubled

now here's the real situation :

india has (say) 8 people using internet , next year it has 16 , so growth percent is 100% , now us ( say) 512 people using internet , next year it is 600 ,  so it not big in terms of percentage , but still much greater than our growth , so it's better to compare stats rather than percentages .


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

Next Bill Gates Will B From India!!!!!!!
__________
Soon We a r going to b acquire no.1 possition in information tech


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 19, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> As far as I know,private compaaniees have full liberty to provide as much bandwidth they want to give..Govt is not stopping them
> Reliance has not entered due to their personal reasons I guess & I have lost confidence in them after seeing their mobile debacle.I know that they own a very large optical fiber network but I doubt they will do any good to the broadband sector
> And by the time we get 10 mbps for 1000 Rs it will be 5-6 more years but not before that..


 
Reliance Mobile debacle ROFL


hey dude u need to know before posting that reliance has india's best mobile network and has most no. of customers in private sector

BSNL is taking services of reliance network in a no. of countries 

and u r saying reliance mobile debacle ROFL


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 19, 2007)

i never knew  that china had internet users all this long


----------



## kirangp (Mar 21, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> hey dude u need to know before posting that reliance has india's best mobile network and has most no. of customers in private sector



Bharathi Airtel has most number of users not reliance


> BSNL is taking services of reliance network in a no. of countries



I didnt know that


> and u r saying reliance mobile debacle ROFL


You should have been the part of reliance billing system in early stages...False billings were happening...even now also


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 21, 2007)

No offense

but buddy i dont know about reliance false billing system 
i m using reliance from a long time and never got a wrong bill

also BSNL is taking reliance services in some countries.

I forogt bharati has most number of customers in private sector but reliance is not a dumb yarr


----------



## kirangp (Mar 22, 2007)

glad to know that you have a favourable experience with reliance but 2 of my friends have been facing problems with it...One friend always tells of network problems with it & another got twice excess bills & this fellow plans to take hutch or airtel now...ya i know that reliance is not dumb & they introduced 500 Rs mobile & stuff...Some features were started by them,I agree but If u ask me they should have been first to enter broadband & give at low rates with the infrastructure they have but I dont know what they are doing...and afterwards when they come they can only have only a small part of the circle not the entire circle


----------

